# Getting back at it



## arrendale8105 (Jan 18, 2015)

Had a good first weekend. Don't know who's more out of shape me or the dogs lol. Here"s a couple of pics no monsters but some good ones and one young boar that thought he was 300 lbs.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 18, 2015)

That is a lot of pork


----------



## so.ga.farmer (Jan 18, 2015)

That's a good start!!!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 18, 2015)

All that fun will get y'all in shape!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Jan 20, 2015)

Good start


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats on a fine weekend of success with hogs.


----------



## TommyGunnz (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

